# BUTANE TORCH



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a small torch for my modeling work. The butane torches seem to be about right. However, I tried one last year, and found it virtually impossible to reload the fuel from the pressurized refill canister. I do some soldering of brass parts and the small flame would be just right. Before I purchase anything, I would like your thoughts.

I am looking at this type 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUTANE-MINI-MIC...6177955739

or this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Butane-Torch-Snap-Light-Gold-Silver-Solder-/250365887453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Manman I have two of these in my field kit when I take my r/c boats out for a outing for in the field repairs etc, as well as a couple of these in my workshop these are great easy to refill clean ideal heat and the flame is so adjustable can get mine to a pencil line ,I use mine for all my brass mast etc on my ship models they have build some huge brass masts big thing is to get good quailty butane DO NOT buy the cheap refill cans full of junk. 
MY electrician at work uses them for all his work as well swears by them well worth the purchase do not leave home without it we even toast our sandwiches for lunch with them one of the best tools in my workshop caferacer.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry should be Madman caferacer


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

You can pick one up at wally-world (wal-mart) for about $25. It's called tech torch. They are red and come in clear package with yellow insert. Comes with two soldering tips and is refillable. Self igniting with lock button. Adjustable flame. I have been very pleased with it. It looks similar to the one on eeeek-bay.



steamupdad


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Home depot iis where I brought mine a few years ago


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

ok, recommendations are coming in... 

anyone recommend a butane torch NOT to get? And why? 
Dave


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought this same torch at Harbor Freight last year for $7:  torch link  

It works pretty good. I usually have to press the ignition button several times before mine lights; a little annoying. However, it's handy because I can light it and hold it with one hand. I also like it because it focuses the heat better than my plumbers torch.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

anyone use a torch with soldering tips attached? Harbor freight has those; mine broke right away


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Went with MAP, great way to go for projects that require a LOT of heat. I made the mistake once of trying to hard/silver solder on a live steam project with propane and never made a dent.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This torch looks curiously like the Harbor Freight model. I see that Harbor Freight has it for &7.00 right now. This guy claims that his is the be all and end all of butane torches.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought one from micro-mart and it has worked well for me. http://www.micromark.com/PEN-SIZE-MINI-TORCH,7065.html.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

The better irons have a single side / opening for the exhaust flames so they can be directed away from critical things. 

If you are looking for a butane soldering iron, go with the high end weller(silver base), or the Iso-Tip solder-pro70 or solder-pro120. 

The weller with the silver base ~$40+, not he $10 one is good as an iron, and does not affect small wires nearby. However it is not as hot as a torch. 

The $10 weller iron is lousy to work with since the high temp exhausts all around the tip, easily burning anything nearby. Making it a lousy soldering iron. and the tip is a pain to get off. 

The Iso-Tips work great as both soldering irons and as torches. 
One thing about the Iso-Tip models is that the ignitor wires and ceramic can be broken easier than some other models. 

The HF torch with iron tips is a torch first, putting out the largest flame and most heat. However not easily controllable out of the box. 
It is lousy as a soldering iron for doing anything close to wires or a circuit board. Since the flames go out of the cage and spread all over, burning anything in the viscinity. 
The tip does not hold too well either. 

IMO, If you are going to do lots of wires and other fine things where you need control of where the high temp exhaust of the iron goes, spend the money on a good quality butane iron. It will serve very well for many uses. Then spend a couple bucks on a HF torch to use as a pen torch. 

If you need a torch that has a tip to spread solder around, the HF torch can work well.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I plan on using it for soldering brass rod and possibly brass sheet. I will most likely try using it to solder my jumpers at rail joints. I have been using a 300 watt Weller soldering gun for this purpose, but I feel that the torch may heat the rail quicker. I had no plans for soldering wiring, as I already have two good soldering guns for this purpose.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 23 Aug 2010 07:11 PM 
This torch looks curiously like the Harbor Freight model. I see that Harbor Freight has it for &7.00 right now. This guy claims that his is the be all and end all of butane torches.










My "be all and end all" HF torch lasted about 10 minutes before it ended.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Bob. I felt that the price was too good to be true. I have purchased some stuff from Harbor Freight. Most of it is OK. The stuff where the price was too good to be true, ended up good enough for the trash can. If you a very careful, about what you buy from them, good deals can be had.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I picked a Bernzomatic torch up at Home Depot today. Thanks for all of the replies. In the end, it didn't seem to matter which brand to buy. I read good and bad reviews of almost every brand except one, The Blazer. I found it on Amazon. All but one person liked it enough to rave about it. Alittle pricey at close to $50.00, but the reviewers each justified the price. Maybe when the Bernzomatic wears out, I'll consider a Blazer.


----------

